# What are swagbucks?



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm seeing a lot of posts about swagbucks and I'm curious what they are? I figured that some people here would be able to tell me about them and any basic info about the program. Thanks!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

its basically ad driven virtual currency....Amazon gift cards, sears,paypal,homedepot etc
from: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_swagbucks
_
Ads
Answers.com > Wiki Answers > Categories > Technology > Computers > What are swagbucks?
Answer:

Swagbucks is an online website where you earn points for online search. You can search and earn, refer friends, trade stuff in, and buy things. It's not a hoax. Lockerz.com is an improved version of swagbucks.
What you have to do is SEARCH. That's the whole point of the website. When you sing up they will give you 3 swag points. By refering friends you get 100 swag points and win points whenever they win (which really helps alot so get all your friends and family to do it). There used to be hacks (I never used them) but they don't work anymore and if you try they will close your account.


There are many ways you can earn swag bucks. The most common one is searching the internet. You can also buy stuff online and get swag bucks for it. Just click on the Shop & Earn button on the homepage and see if that website is on the list. You can also complete Special Offers to earn a few swag bucks. You can get swag bucks by have people refer to you. Everytime they when a swag buck, you will too. (You can get up to 100 swag bucks per referral). You can also trade in old cell phones, video games, and MP3 players to Swag bucks and they will give you swag bucks for them.
, earning swagbucks is easy, here are most of the ways you can earn them:
1. (the most common way) is to use Swagbuck's search engine, where you are randomly awarded 1-5 swagbucks (up to 100 on Friday)
2. You can find Swagcodes all throughout the pages of swagbucks, when you find a swag code, quickly enter it to win many points.
3. Submit poll ideas, if your poll question is chosen then you are awarded swagbucks
4. Trade in video games, Consoles, or old cell phones for swagbucks.
5. Take a picture or record a video of any prizes you receive from swagbucks, sumbit the file to swagbucks and you will be rewarded appropriately
6. Use your preexisting swagbucks to enter draws to win more swagbucks
7. Refer friends with your referral link found under the "Promote" section. Every time one of your referred users earns swagbucks, you do to.
You earn swag bucks by searching up things at swagbucks.com you get lucky when you actually get swag bucks
You can type in anything you want swagbucks are given at random. the process is totally random so sometimes you will win one swagbuck of a search sometimes more there is no trick to winning five.
Refer friends, search every day, find swagcodes, that's how, theres no special formula.

Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_swagbucks#ixzz1neTfc2Co
_
I made $145 from swagbucks this month alone....my son needs a big fancy laptop for college this fall so I'm saving for that at amazon:lonergr:

here;s a link to join and type in BIRTHDAYBASH12 (allcaps) for a 110 bonus today until 3am EST http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/misspillow

today is swagbucks 4th birthday


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

if you joined pm me and I'll help you with the codes coming out and out right now
9min left


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

my daily routine: I use tabs in firefox I 0pen swagbucks tv in a tab...click refresh when the meter moves
swagbucks homepage: on left hand side page menu open daily poll answer for 1 SB,
go back to homepage open NOSO press skip until you type in captcha for 2 SB, back to homepage click games from menu...play 20 games for 10 points...I search in another tab while games are loading....local paper, tv channels websites i like....then I watch the videos under gambit and ad rewards

I also keep trusted surveys open in a tab and refresh every few minutes
here's lots of info/help site:
http://rockin-robinsswagtips.blogspot.com/2011/04/rockin-robins-tip-on-noso.html


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

keep searching...you are doing great! Ask lots of questions Happy to help!!


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm trying stuff out and reading tips where I can. I've noticed the surveys are a bust for me most of the time. Which is a bummer. I might be getting a bit less points, as this is a bit time consuming, but generally I play around on my computer when I'm bored and this seems to at least be semi rewarding  Thanks for the help so far, and I will certainly ask if I have a question that I can't figure out!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I had the same trouble with surveys at first....
make a junk email on yahoo or gmail and start doing free offers....this link shows you which ones are likely to pay and also the swagbucks facebook page is helpful too

http://www.mycoupons.com/boards/rewards-programs-rp/


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

someone else with "Sh..." if you need help...just holler...seems like you got some good search wins!


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

I actually got a survey that I was able to finish for 100sb! yeah!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

awesome night! Its been a good day for me too! 'cept the kids got a snow day as its a blizzard here in maine! and I'd like to sew my son's big mouth shut...17 and noisy!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

double trouble


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

Hahaha nice! I'm in ny, and we got a bit of snow here too. It's still snowing.There's more snow from this storm, than we got all winter so far! It's crazy. Glad to hear you are doing well with the swag. If you have a chance, can you tell me a little about how to referral thing works? I feel like their site doesn't explain it very well. Thanks for all the help and encouragement!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

near the top middle of homepage you'll see the promote button....click and on the next screen you'll find your referral link....same as mine above 'cept your username instead of mine....when someone signs up under you....you'll get their search points up to 1000 and then they will graduate so to speak...
I highly reccomend only one acct per computer to avoid de-activations...

Some other fun sites I do in the background(swagbucks primarily) are irazoo (search and videos under matomy and supersonic$10 a month) and superpoints (super lucky button, daily email and videos $10 a month)
gifthulk (videos under 2-3 offer walls and the gift hulk code and daily poll $5 a month) 

http://superpoints.com/refer/misspillow10

http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=missp11

http://www.gifthulk.com/?ref=58676

I use 3 windows with 5 tabs in each window(sized so I can have them all up at once and maximize as I work in each...its quite efficient!)


----------

